# Slicen: verschieden Slices auf unterschiedliche Ebenen/Sätze anwenden?



## bendis (31. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine PSD-Datei mit verschiedenen Ebenen-Sätzen, die ich oft unterschiedlich slicen muß (es sind variable Button-Flächen, die öfters das Format ändern).

Meine Frage: kann man innerhalb dieser Datei unterschiedliche Slices auf verschiedene Ebenen oder Sätze anwenden? Mein Ziel ist es, beim an/auschalten der Ebene/Satz jeweils das passende Slice-Set aktiviert zu haben.

Ich benutze PS6, ist das vielleicht in PS7 möglich?
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dazu Rat weiß.

MfG
bendis


----------



## Mythos007 (31. Juli 2003)

Dies ist nur durch ein "Workaround" zu bewerkstelligen...

Dazu müssten sich Deine Bilddaten in einem Ebenenset befinden
danach duplizierst Du einfach Deine psd Datei; nimmst die
gewünschten Änderungen an den Slices vor... 

Solltest Du nun noch Änderungen an den Bilddaten vornehmen
musst Du nur noch das betreffende Ebenenset in die duplizierte
psd Datei verschieben...

Ist eigentlich eine durchaus praktikable Lösung wie ich finde.

In diesem Sinne bis dann dann Euer Tutorials.de-Support-Team


----------



## bendis (1. August 2003)

Hi Mythos,
danke für die Anregung, aber das ist nicht nicht ganz die Lösung, die ich suche. Ich will die Änderungen schon gern auf eine Datei beschränken. 

Na ja, vielleicht bringt Photoshop 8 ja die  Lösung...

MfG
Bendis


----------

